

Ask HN: Is HN open source? - rfnslyr

Is HN open source? I tried various Google queries and couldn&#x27;t come up with any sort of public repo. How are people making all these HN clones?
======
IgorPartola
This?:
[https://github.com/wting/hackernews](https://github.com/wting/hackernews)

~~~
rfnslyr
Cool, I guess this is it? Thanks!

